# early skunk or skunk 47?



## juniorgrower (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wondering if any one has any experience growing early skunk or skunk 47?  I am looking to grow both for my next years outdoor grow, and was hoping to get some feedback from someone who has experience with these strains.  Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 7, 2011)

Where are you going to plant outside?  Odor will probably be a real issue with skunk and AK 47.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the two skunk strains! I hope the skunk 47 will make it before the northeast frost hits.  Hemp Goddess I have private land to grow on so the ladies can stink it up.  Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is what I have at the seedling stage, I will know skunk very well by january, if i can help then i will.

5- (Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x '78 Skunk
6- ((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x Gorilla Grape) x '78 Skunk
6- ((Sensi Skunk x Sinister Kush) x the Flav) x '78 Skunk

Link to the grow   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58794


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Dman. Let me know how your skunk strains end up.


----------

